# Picograms cheeky adventures



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello, it's been a while since I last posted. Pico's just been doing great, even if he's turned a bit bitey, but he recently turned 1 year in April and passed a vet check up with flying colors.

I wanted to say hi since it's been a while and share some pictures of him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, thanks so much for the updated pictures! He is so handsome


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

He's living his happiest little budgie life


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Aww, thanks so much for the updated pictures! He is so handsome


He is the handsomest 💕❤💖



ChickWas said:


> He's living his happiest little budgie life


I like to think he is! Sometimes I feel like I don't give him enough but he's chirping and playing all day, he's healthy, got some gains and is a swol strong birb. I often think about getting him a friend but Pico is so dominant I have serious concerns that he'd bully the newbie! 😱


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pico is looking as happy and adorable as ever!*


----------

